# Paint Boer genetics



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So Padre my buck is a traditional Boer, his sire and dam and their sires and dams etc. were all traditional. 

My does are traditionals. 

But he seems to be throwing the paint pattern. So far he has had 6 paints and 2 traditionals! :shocked: 

Now, this does pose a slight problem for me. Although personally I LOVE the paints, and his kids look beautiful, AND he has thrown 6 does and 2 bucks. So all that is good. BUT, we cant show paints here. So ... much as I love that he is giving me beautiful healthy, colourful baby girls, its a bit of a problem. If he continues to throw mostly paints I cant really keep him, because I cant show the kids. 

But, I have this red doe. She came out of a traditional mating, no red whatsoever in the background. For some odd reason, she came out red. I love the reds and I've always wanted to get into them, but they are sooooooo expensive compared to traditionals, and they dont have the high quality either. 

I'm wondering if, he could be bred to this red doe, what are the chances of getting solid red kids? I'd almost given up on the idea of breeding her for red kids, I figured I'd just breed her to a traditional, because I just cant justify the exhorbitant amounts they ask for red bucks. 

What do you think?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its kind of a crapshoot when it comes to colors in boers. We have percentages, our bucks are traditional and our does are traditional mixed with paints. Sometimes we've bred a traditional x traditional and got a solid red, or a traditional x black headed and have gotten mostly black(the kids had white feet) Color genetics seem to be a gamble at best.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I agree with Sarah, color seems to come from no where with Boers. I have a dappled Boer X nanny that has nothing but red headed, white bodied kids. When you breed the goats to try to make colored Boers it never seems to work. Unless you don't want it to!
The ABGA allows all colors of goats in their shows now and the IBGA has special Colored Boer shows. Maybe you could generate a special club and show for Colored Boers down under?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a link that may help... :wink: :greengrin:

http://www.floppyearfarm.com/index_files/Page665.htm


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Pam, I knew you'd have the answer



> 3. A Red Boer x Traditional Boer = You will never get a solid colored offspring from this cross unless the traditional Boer is carrying color. However, the offspring of this cross, even if they are traditionally marked, will be carrying color recessively and may be used further along in your breeding program.
> 
> Red x Traditional = 100% Traditional offspring if 2nd parent isn't carrying color.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this might apply to my situation ... I'm thinking the doe is a Red, Padre is (hopefully) a Traditional (carrying colour) so 50% chance of solid Red kids ...

Well its worth a shot anyway. No way I can afford a Red buck so this is probably my only option at the moment.

I probably forgot to mention, we can show reds, but we cant show paints :roll: go figure. And they wont allow blacks or spotteds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam, I knew you'd have the answer


 :thumbup: No problem....

Hey... good luck in getting your solid red....I will pray... that it will happen for you.... :hug: ray:


----------

